
Ask HN: How do pay-as-you-go SaaS handle payments? - mapster
I have a 1 trick pony SaaS for a specific business transaction which isn&#x27;t required on a routing basis, unfortunately. So I need to integrate pay-as-you-go. Open to recommendations of payment API I can integrate to handle this, either flat fee or credits.
======
tobltobs
The usual Stripe and/or Paypal. The upside of the one trick pony is that the
implementation is easy, no pruning, no failed renewals. Credits might be a
good way to upsell, but it also would complicated implementation.

